# Is this a rooster?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if my little Corby is a boy. He has a larger comb then the others (two don't even have combs yet) and they are all the same age. The pictures aren't that good (wouldn't hold still) and sorta make the comb look smaller. He/She is also a different shape then my other hens.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

How old are they?


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> How old are they?


I got them at the beginning of March. They were still in the fuzzy puff ball stage. Sorry, that's all I know.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm.... I am guessing it is a she. You should know soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any spurs starting on the bird?

The tail feathers also have a different pattern than the other, not really sure if it is or not, but I do see the cone is a bit higher.

I guess though, you will know when it starts to crow.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter is affectionately known around here as the chicken lady lol ( shes 13) .she said most likely its a rooster...all though some hens do sport heavy combs, even from the same hatching....

( I will add she is correct at sexing our birds with about a 7-10 success rate ) But soon you will know if "he" begin to crow


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I would bet it is a rooster judging from the tail feathers.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

toth boer goats: I can't really get near Corby to see its feet well. The only time he comes close is to get freeze dried meal worms, but he's moving at the speed of light so I can't get a close look. 

happybleats: I think your daughter is right. I have a neighbor who male animals adore and he walked straight up to her. 

Why can't birds just have the "baby making" parts outside like mammals? :hair:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

TexasRanger said:


> Why can't birds just have the "baby making" parts outside like mammals? :hair:


Trust me, they do! I butchered a roo and and I saw the weirdest thing.... :shocked:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Trust me, they do! I butchered a roo and and I saw the weirdest thing.... :shocked:


And then you have this duck. 
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2001/09/14/366856.htm

Weird question, do roo's have a different taste then hens?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like a roo to me, but then again I'm no expert.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

roos tend to be tougher...unless you neuter them ...but taste about the same,not as fatty...we slow cook ours or cook in a oven bag...same with our tom turkeys.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Judging by the feathers around his neck and the length of the spines on the comb I say you have a Roo.


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

I asked "LittleBock" and she's thinking rooster too. 
Much like happybleats' daughter, she's got a pretty good track record for guessing chicken gender.


----------

